

Why Occupy Wall Street is Bigger Than Left vs. Right - lawnchair_larry
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/why-occupy-wall-street-is-bigger-than-left-vs-right-20111017

======
afdssfda
delete from hacker_new where title = '%Occupy%';

...

Darn. Didn't work.

